# BORAX WHO HAS IT



## gmh3 (Jun 22, 2001)

having trouble finding borax...

i am in tennessee. who would typically carry borax?

thankx


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2001)

Foodlion has it. It's called MULE 20 borax. It's located on the laudy degergent area.
Why do you need it?
I use it to "cure" out wild turkey fan feathers and deer skulls.

[This message has been edited by BADWOLF_NCSU (edited July 02, 2001).]


----------



## gmh3 (Jun 22, 2001)

please read the previous post 

ants in drawn comb

do you agree with the borax recommendation?

george


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2001)

I haven't a clue about using borax. From what I've been "told" the bees will take care of the ants, if the hive is strong.


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

I wouldn't use borax! You are dealing with living things and food produccts for human consumption. Bees can take care of ants. Is the colony weak?

Clay


----------



## gmh3 (Jun 22, 2001)

the colony is small; 3 frame nuc, with new queen i used to get bees from a swarmed hive that was in a building. about 2,500 bees total now.

but i am feeding them daily; 1/1 sugar syrup and they are busy as bees! like i said in the first post, not many ants on or in the comb. most ants are going to the syrup in the feeder.

advice is welcomed.


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

What type of feeder do you use? How much do you feed at a clip? Do you have other hives? Is the nuc on the ground or stand? In a nuc box or standard langstroth hive body? Any other info in this regard.

Clay- need more info!


----------



## gmh3 (Jun 22, 2001)

i transferred them into a deep hive body. send me your email address and i will send pictures. 

just one colony. i guess my practice colony; i am determined for them to make it. the ants have been "taken" care of my the bees. i checked today and maybe four or five in the whole hive. going to the sugar syrup feeder.

my feeder is a baby chicken feeder. you fit a mason jar to it (inverted). i put wire mesh screen in a donut shape around the feeder bowl to prevent drowning. the bees walk right on the mesh and feed through the screen as they eat it bubbles out more syrup.

it is fun to see them feed and watch their butts bouncing up and down. i assume from filling 'er up at the syrup station!!


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi,

email is [email protected]

I like pic's!

Clay


----------



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

Borax is an illegal chemical usage in a beehive for ants as it is a food and feed contaminate for man and bees both.

Please see FIFRA code Section 24(c)

Dee A. Lusby


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I had ants this year. I spread cinnamon on the inner cover and borax on the ground around the hive. I was feeding but I dont think they were after the feed. They were more like carpenter ants. Anyone ever hear of cinnamon? Got the tip from an experienced beekeeper.


----------

